# Македонски: вокатив



## 123xyz

Дали може некој да ми појасни со кои наставки се образуваат вокативните облици од именките? Знам дека за машки род се употребуваат наставките „-у“ и „-е“ а дека за женски род се употребуваат „-о“ и „-е“, но не ми е јасно која наставка се употербува за кои именки. Колку што гледам, што се однесува на машките именките, едносложните ја добиваат наставката „-у“ а повеќесложните наставката „-е“, но не сум сигурен дали ова е општоважечко правило, особено бидејќи има некои зборови каде што и двете наставки ми звучат точно а и бидејќи ми делува необично да имаме вакво правило за одредување на точна наставка со оглед на тоа што во српскохрватскиот наставката зависи од тоа дали крајната согласка е мека или тврда, што очигледно не е случајот со македонскиот.
 За женските не знам дали може да има правило поврзано со бројот на слогови - не забележувам нешто таква. Во српскохрватскиот, ми се чини дека скоро сите женски именки ја добиваат наставката „-о“ освен тие што завршуваат на „-ица“, но најверојатно ни ова не се совпаѓа со состојбата во македонскиот.

Благодарам однапред


----------



## Eunos

Не знам вокатива в Македонския език дали клони повече към Българския или Сръбския, но ето тази статия в Уикипедия е доста точна и интересна - http://bg.wikipedia.org/wiki/Звателен_падеж
Дано ти помогне.
Виж таблицата накрая.


----------



## 123xyz

Благодарам за страницата - занимлива е и ми укажа на повеќе работи што не ги знаев, но не го одговара моето прашање целосно затоа што состојбата на вокативот во бугарскиот не иста како во македонскиот (ниту пак српскиот). Што се однесува до машките именки, во бугарскиот, исто како во спрскиот, тоа дали е трвда или мека крајната согласка има влијание на наставката, а ова изгледа веќе не е вака во македонскиот. Исто така, во бугарскиот има усложнување - трета наставка за машки род, „-о“, каква што не се среќава ни во македонскиот ни во српскиот. 
Што се однесува до женските именки, и во бугарскиот се користат двете наставки, „-о“ и „-е“ и на страницата пишува дека втората се користи за некои лични имиња и за на зборови што завршуваат на „-ка“ и „-ица“. Ова може да биде случајот и во македонскиот, но не во потполност. На пример, на страницата пишува дека вокативните облици од женските именки што завршуваат на „-ка“ правилно се образуваат со наставката „-о“, иако со текот на времето почнала да се употребува и наставката „-е“, под влијание од зборовите што завршуваат со наставката „-ица-“. Во македонскиот, пак, мислам дека воопшто не е точно да се користи наставката „-о“ за зборови што завршуваат на „-ка“.


----------



## iobyo

Наставките -_е_ и -_у_ (кај именки од машки род) често се мешаат меѓу себе. Општо речено, наставката -_у_ е почеста кај едносложните, а наставката -_е_ кај повеќесложните именки. Меѓутоа, тука има ред случаи во кои е можно образувањето на двојни форми, а во сето тоа—како што Вие имате забележано—извесно влијание има и тоа на која согласка завршува именката.

Именките на _ж_, _ш_, _њ_ и _ј_ обично образуваат вокатив со наставката -_у_ (_мажу, богаташу, коњу, змеју_), и оваа наставка се претпочита и кај именките на _к_, _г_ и _в _(< прасл. *x): _волку_, _прагу_, _Влаву; _но: _човеку _и _човече, јунаку _и _јуначе, бегу _и _беже, врагу _и _враже. _Од _бог, друг _и _отец_ само _боже_, _дргуже_ и _оче_ (не: _*богу, *другу, *оцу_). Наставката -_е_ се чувствува обична, или е единствено можна, кај книжевните зборови. Така, на времето се велеше _друже пратениче_, _друже началниче_ (не: _*пратенику_, _*началнику_ и сл.). Кај едносложните именки на _с_ и _з_ имаме -_у _(_песу_, _мразу_), но кај книжевните зборови на истите согласки имаме -_е _(_кустосе, поразе_). Кај другите едносложни именки од машки род, вокатив може паралелно да се образува со наставките -_у_ или -_е_: _свату_ — _свате,_ _сину_ — _сине,_ _брату_ — _брате, зету_ — _зете, волу_ — _воле, кралу_ — _крале, цару_ — _царе_. За мене _брату _се однесува на брат по род, а _брате_ на другар. Денеска сѐ почесто се слуша „кај си, брат?“ (т.е. без наставка).

Некои именки имаат само една вокативна форма. Покрај гореспоменатите, имаме само _попе,_ _куме,_ _ѕверу _и др. (не: _*попу, *куму _или _ѕвере_; _ѕвере _е всушност деминутив). Кај повеќесложните именки на -_ар_ се употребуваат паралелно и двете наставки: _овчару_ — _овчаре, говедару_ — _говедаре, опинчару_ — _опинчаре_. Првите форми звучат поприродно. Другите повеќесложни именки обично образуваат вокатив со -_е_: _господине, пријателе, даскале, девере, мајсторе_. Но можни се, иако поретко, и форми со -_у_: _петле_ — _петлу, мачоре_ — _мачору, родителе_ — _родителу_. Слично на случајот со _брат, _именката _господ_ има посебна вокативна форма во контекст на православието (_господи_) покрај понеутрална форма (_господе_). Сопствените имиња на консонант ја примаат редовно наставката -_е_: _Јоване, Милоше, Лазаре, Вардаре_. 

Треба да се напомене дека именките на самогласка (вклучувајќи ги сопствените имиња) се посебно интонирани; т.е. обично образуваат вокатив со продолжување на самогласката од крајниот слог: [ˈtrajkoː], [ˈgot͡seː] итн.

Именки од машки род што завршуваат на -_а_ или остануваат непроменети или ја примаат настаквата -_о_. Кај турските зборови на -_ија,_ -_џија_  и -_чија_ се испушта крајниот слог: _комши, фурнаџи, батакчи._


----------



## iobyo

Што се однесува до именки од женски род, најчеста е наставката -_о_: _душо, жено, ќерко, сестро, севдо, среќо_ итн. Некои сопствени имиња на -_а_ немаат посебна вокативна форма (_Александра, Даниела, Марина, Наташа _итн.). Може да се слушне од време на време _Елено, Катерино _и др. во простонародниот говор, но таквите форми не се вообичаени.

Другата наставката, -_е_, се среќава кај тросложните и повеќесложните именки на -_ца_ (_Зорице, мајчице, сестрице_ итн.) и кај личните имиња на -_ка_: _Босилке, Јованке, Ратке, Стојанке, професорке_ итн.

Од _сваќа _само _сваќе _и од _попаѓа _само _попаѓе_. 
 
Имињата на -_ја_ образуваат вокатив и со едната и со другата наставка: _Марије __— Маријо, Спасије __— Спасијо_ итн. Други именки на -_ја_ ја примаат редовно наставката -_јо_ (на пр. _Македонијо_).


----------



## 123xyz

Благодарам за одговорите.


----------



## Roman A

Интересно, во украинскиот jазик, Брат-Брате, Друг-Друже, Князь-Княже, Андрiй-Андрiю, Сергiй-Сергiю, Максим-Максиме,Iван-Иване, Сестра-Сестро, Мама-Мамо, Марина-Марино, Катерина-Катерино, Марiя-Маріє, Софія-Софіє, є-jе


----------



## Roman A

Sorry, Іван-Іване


----------

